# RIP Marco Simoncelli



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Cant believe that this amazing character has died this morning!

I'm so shocked!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I feel for him and for the poor rider that hit him shocking crash and a real loss I think he was destined for big things


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Wtf.. He was so on the edge..
Steve


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

He lost control, veered across the track and ran into Edwards and Rossi!
Awful crash, as his helmet came off!

He was the next big thing in MotoGP!

So Shocked!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

RIP Marco


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

As sad day for for motogp & motorsport, you also have to really feel for Edwards and especially Rossi who must be thinking "what if and maybe I could have avoided him".

RIP Simoncelli


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

They'll both be devastated!


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

RIP great Marco.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Very sad indeed. RIP Marco. Here's the Youtube video. do not watch if easily upset.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Unreal, such a shame for all concerned, especially the other riders. I can't remember seeing a bike go back across the track like that. I can only guess the back wheel was under power. I suppose if you do this at this level it is difficult to plan for such a disaster.


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Two massive crashes in such short period feel sorry for Rossi an Edwards as well as condolences to simoncelli s family. In both accident the victims have been helpless and show motor racing cars or bikes there both still dangerous sports.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

This news genuinely upset me a bit. What a great, promising racer and he seemed like a normal, cool guy. Devastated.

RIP Marco.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

RIP Marco. Very sad news


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Very day and month for motor sport in general! Horrific crash and feel for Rossi and Edwards, although unavoidable and was more than likely instant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Horrific.

All the worse given that Rossi was a close friend and his mentor in the sport.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Wouldn't surprise me if Rossi retires now.


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

les said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if Rossi retires now.


Thought exactly the same thing Les.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

is a great shame and glad i watched the rugby now tbh, dont think rossi will retire as it is in the blood and you can't change what you are am afraid. RIP dude


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> is a great shame and glad i watched the rugby now tbh, dont think rossi will retire as it is in the blood and you can't change what you are am afraid. RIP dude


The talk is that Rossi will throw in the towel now, especially the way the Ducati is performing even though the change to 1000cc next year will help them.


----------



## 14N-TT (Aug 18, 2011)

RIP Marco, you will be greatly missed.

I met him at the Day of Champions at Silverstone. Top bloke. An awful shame to lose such talent.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Worth watching the first bit of video on this report as you can see what racing meant to the lad

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motogp/15420069.stm


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Devastating crash, i don't follow the sport but any such tragedy is a great loss...
What i don't understand how did his helmet come off?


----------



## Phil-TT (Feb 11, 2011)

My understanding Tech Freak is that two riders hit him after he came off his bike, Colin Edwards and Valentino "The GOAT" Rossi. They struck him in the head and his helmet came off then. I may be wrong, but that is how I was told it happened, don't want to see it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There was no way of avoiding him
and he was sandwiched between the three bikes . Strange thing was he looked unconscious before he was hit , came sliding across the track under his bike.

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here is a youtube video..*Warning* You may not want to view it. You don't have to..Such a sad loss.






Hoggy.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

If you watch it you will see neither Edwards nor Rossi could do anything about it and at least they can't take any blame for Marcos death. The thing is a helmet should never come off somebody's head. I wonder if it wasn't secured up properly via the chin strap buckle or the buckle was defective in some way. Don't ever recall a riders helmet coming off in a crash before, very strange indeed.


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

In a crash like that, I think it's just as well that the strap broke/gave and the helmet came off. The footage was horrific enough and if the strap hadn't broken...................... I dread to think. 
RIP Marco, a very sad loss of an incredible talent.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I doubt the helmet is intact. The energy from the two bikes hitting the helmet will have fractured the helmet, and no doubt its contents, and wrenched it off strap or no strap. Just a freak accident, but I guess fortunately a very swift end. :?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I already seen the footage, once is enough for me.
You can see it in tact, off, rolling after the main impact.
i guess either way it's not for us to speculate, the investigation will do what it needs to. 
Even though it won't change the fact that a talented young man lost his life. Least he was doing what he loved best and it was over quick. How many people have it that way?

Maybe the sport can learn from
It, but as it was a freak accident i doubt there's much anyone can do to prevent something like this.


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> There was no way of avoiding him
> and he was sandwiched between the three bikes . Strange thing was he looked unconscious before he was hit , came sliding across the track under his bike.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


You're right. He doesn't look like he's there when you see him enter the frame.

Sad loss and feel for his family.


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Rip Marco, he was the most exciting rider on the grid at the minute and it is so sad what has happened, Moto GP won't be the same without Side Show Bob!

I've seen the vid and found a report from the doctor, looking and reading about it i doubt he would have ever felt a thing. At least i hope so!

As techfreak said "Least he was doing what he loved best and it was over quick"!


----------

